# Goodyear league



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Cibona VIP-Union Olimpija 88-65(Stimac 21+7rebs, Golemac 14, Zizic 10+13rebs-16min;Bazdaric 13, Boisa 10, Maravic 10)

Split-Reflex 79:78(McCants 19, Ukic 15, T.Smith 14+23rebs;Jorovic 25, Popovic 14, Plisnic 11)


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow, that was a big loss. Was it due to Cibona's good game or due to Olimpija's insufficient one? Cibona is going to be strong it seems this year.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Markoishvili</b>!
> Cibona VIP-Union Olimpija 88-65(Stimac 21+7rebs, Golemac 14, Zizic 10+13rebs-16min;Bazdaric 13, Boisa 10, Maravic 10)
> 
> Split-Reflex 79:78(McCants 19, Ukic 15, T.Smith 14+23rebs;Jorovic 25, Popovic 14, Plisnic 11)


I'm actually worrying about Olimpija. Will they be competitive this year do you think? Or is too soon to judge? They may surprize us as they did last year...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

It's due to Cibona's excellent play and Olimpija's terrible rebounding, as usual. Great game for Golemac and another guy that I forgot his name who put a lot of 3 pointers into Olimpija's basket... On the other side nothing special really, good game by Bazdaric, Solid Maravic, Boisa... I didn't see the whole game 'cause I got pi55ed of by Olimpija's rebounding and Cibona having a great night. Matiz will tell you the details, I'm sure. 

And Olimpija suffered an equal loss last year against Cibona in the Goodyear league. But they still came where they came. It's too soon to tell. All I can say is that they play a fast, attractive game.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Slovan : Zadar 72 : 84! The game was in Maribor (Slovan will play all of their games there) That's not bad, according to the fact that Zadar is the last year's champ and that the Zadar fans say that they've never had a team this good 'till this year.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I'm actually worrying about Olimpija. Will they be competitive this year do you think? Or is too soon to judge? They may surprize us as they did last year...


Cibona was just better in all views, they have super-team this year imo and will make a lot of noise in europe this year. Olimpija usually didn't loose at rebounding in preparing games but Cibona outrebounded Olimpija 40:17, Zizic is C/PF Golemac and Mamic they are all good rebounders and very agile players... Cibona is really good this year!:yes: 
Olimpija signed with Tucker (uni of San Francisco) and Anagonye (Michigan St.) and they haven't trained with the team much, while Rahimic played baaaaaad...
reality is that Olimpija can't surprise every season after season, we always had unaffirmated players and next year they were sold away... (Ilievski-Barca, Lorbek-Skipper, Jurak- Pao... few years back- Nesterovic, Stepania, Nachbar, Brezec, Becirovic, Jasikevicious, McDonald, Kovacic, Milic, Tusek ...     )
I think Olimpija will be just fine this year, but nothing special...
... Maybe I'll grow 9 or 10 inches and help Olimpija...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> ...while Rahimic played baaaaaad...


Yeah but I'm sure ha was just having a bad day. I saw him play before and he was one of the best players during the training games. You'll be surprised how good he actually is... Although undersized. Anyway, he is much better than Jurak :yes:


----------



## Hrvoje (Jun 28, 2003)

Cibona will be fun team to watch this season that's for sure, but I think there is a lot of things that can be better, for eg. Penn and Rimac didn't play especially well. Golemac was great yesterday, he is my favorite player in Cibona team right now, he reminds me on Toni Kukoc when he was younger, Jurica got game!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Golemac is players that has ability to play either sf or pf and you wouldn't even notice the difference, he is allround type player.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hrvoje</b>!
> Cibona will be fun team to watch this season that's for sure, but I think there is a lot of things that can be better, for eg. Penn and Rimac didn't play especially well. Golemac was great yesterday, he is my favorite player in Cibona team right now, he reminds me on Toni Kukoc when he was younger, Jurica got game!


Yes, he was great. He made everything he did look pretty easy. Penn didn't show his best offensive game, but he managed to direct Cibona's game very well. He really didn't need to score that much, everyone else (especcialy Stimac) had a great scoring night.


----------



## Hrvoje (Jun 28, 2003)

In the second round of GYL, today in Zagreb are playing two Euroleague teams Cibona vs Krka, which is the most interesting game this week. Krka, who has very good team with Gardner and Becirovic is coming to Zagreb after shocking loss against Siroki and is trying to win on the road against Cibona. Cibona Vip won against Union Olimpija in the last round, quite easily, but Krka can be dangerous opponent. The main concern for Cibona is Rimac injury, and that's why Josip Sesar will sign probably this week, just in case Rimac remains injured.


----------



## Hrvoje (Jun 28, 2003)

Cibona - Krka 96 - 86

(Golemac 25, Penn 24 for Cibona)

Great game by both sides, Krka showed that it will be hard to play against them this year, and Cibona managed to win in the last quarter led by Golemac and Penn.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Zadar-Banja Luka87:57(Kovacic 16+8rebs, Longin13, Banic13, Vladovic8p 6s 6a;Glisnovic 19)

Reflex-Geoplin 93-70(Plisnic32,M.Smith 14,N.Alexandrov 8+3rebs in 4 minutes;Zupan 17, McLinton 15)

Siroki-Red Star 77-89(Vanjak 22,Colak 20;Dozet 14,Jeretin 11,Mirkovic 11)


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Adriatic League Basketball Round 4

Crvena Zvezda 100-92 KRKA
Buducnost 89-88 Cibona VIP 
Reflex(FMP Zeleznik) 75-55 Zagreb 
Lovcen CKB 72-65 Geoplin Slovan 
Pivovarna Lasko 77-73 Banjalucka pivara 
Siroki Hercegtisak 94-70 Split CO
Union Olimpija 95-86 Zadar

1. Zvezda 4 - 0 
2. Reflex 3 - 1 
3. Lasko 3 - 1 
4. Buducnost 3 - 1 
5. Cibona 2 - 2 
6. Zadar 2 - 2 
7. Siroki 2 - 2 
8. Olimpija 2 - 2 
9. Split 2 - 2 
10. Lovcen 2 - 2 
11. Krka 1 - 3 
12. Banjalucka 1 - 3 
13. Zagreb 1 - 3 
14. Slovan 0 - 4 

Round 5
Zvezda vs Olimpija 25.10.03 
Buducnost vs Krka 26.10.03 
Split vs Cibona 25.10.03 
Slovan vs Siroki 25.10.03 
Banjalucka vs Lovcen 25.10.03 
Zagreb vs Lasko 25.10.03 
Zadar vs Reflex 25.10.03


----------

